# How to connect HDDVRs via ethernet LAN wihout DECA stuff



## zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

I do not want to waste the bandwidth of my coax which carries OTA and DirecTV signal. I am fully wired and WiFi-ed. Can someone, please, publish the steps and setups that they collected in hours of interactions with telephone reps during WHOLE-Home Notwork setup.
How to setup this unsupported network using the traditional Ethernet (and WiFi) instead of coax.
Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Start by telling us exactly what DirecTV equipment you have (model numbers, etc).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep need to know the equipment you have first. To bad you don't have a second line pulled anywhere you need over the air as well. Also are you using over the air at ever tv or just certain ones and are you using am21s or built in tuners on tvs etc?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

zebra said:


> I do not want to waste the bandwidth of my coax which carries OTA and DirecTV signal.


DIRECTV may well have taken away that option depending on what combination of receivers you want.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> DIRECTV may well have taken away that option depending on what combination of receivers you want.


Simply not true. The proper use of the proper diplexers gets someone around that if they really need to get around it.


----------



## zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

litzdog911 said:


> Start by telling us exactly what DirecTV equipment you have (model numbers, etc).


I have 4x HR20-700 and 2x H20.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok then you just need to connect all the hr20s via the ethernet connection to your home network. That's it. Plug them in as you would any other device.

I would avoid all wireless if you can though which it sounds like you can do. But if you can't use a ap to bridge it like you would a Xbox or bluray without wifi built in.

Oh and the h20 can't be connected. It's only the DVRs you have. Any other h2x can but the 20s can't be networked in any manner.


----------



## zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> Ok then you just need to connect all the hr20s via the ethernet connection to your home network. That's it. Plug them in as you would any other device.
> 
> I would avoid all wireless if you can though which it sounds like you can do. But if you can't use a ap to bridge it like you would a Xbox or bluray without wifi built in.
> 
> Oh and the h20 can't be connected. It's only the DVRs you have. Any other h2x can but the 20s can't be networked in any manner.


Well I guess I was not clear enough. I know that I can connect every box to Internet via LAN. But how do I setup the boxes/routing so the boxes talk to each other and that I can then call to activate WHOLE-HOME so the DVRs talk to each other.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

If the boxes are all on your network and you have given them names you can easily determine which one is which, then the set up is really getting Whole Home added to the account.

Then under the whole home menu options on each box you set up if its content is shared and from where deletions are allowed. They know each other likely by the ports they park on for listing and streaming services. You should not need do anything special to your network for this. (some people have had lease time issues and have chosen static IP addressing but I have ran on 10/100 networks and now full gig with no need for such)

Having Whole Home added to your account on switched Ethernet may be the tough thing and may require several tries with several CSRs. Its not that it is evil  Just that a call center can support a single network solution as in DECA easily while the marketplace for home networking is rampant with many pieces not always put together properly. A tough minefield to have to troubleshoot Whole Home issues in.

A solid 10/100 WIRED implementation of switched Ethernet is sufficient for Whole Home. Wireless introduces many other variables and really could be problematic.

As to how to ask for this from the CSRs, most of us have been on it from day one and the procedures have changed. Just be patient. I understand where you are at. Ended up having additional coax drops added in my case to isolate OTA from Sat signals.

Don "Whole Home ROCKS!" Bolton


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

zebra said:


> Well I guess I was not clear enough. I know that I can connect every box to Internet via LAN.


If you truly have H20s, you can't connect those to your LAN as they don't have a NIC.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

zebra said:


> Well I guess I was not clear enough. I know that I can connect every box to Internet via LAN. But how do I setup the boxes/routing so the boxes talk to each other and that I can then call to activate WHOLE-HOME so the DVRs talk to each other.


There should be no setup needed. They can get iPs like any other device and they will automatically see each other. They just have to be all on the same network.

The key is calling and getting it activated. There is a thread here somewhere, think it's in the tips area that has instructions on sending an email to get it activated in unsupported mode which is what you are after.

But as press said the h20 will never work.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

zebra said:


> Well I guess I was not clear enough. I know that I can connect every box to Internet via LAN. But how do I setup the boxes/routing so the boxes talk to each other and that I can then call to activate WHOLE-HOME so the DVRs talk to each other.


Having the boxes on a 100Mbps or higher LAN is all that is required. The LAN must NOT include any hubs -- only switches. DHCP on the router takes care of the network configuration just as it does for everything else on the LAN.

You'll need to assign unique names to the DVRs and make sure sharing is turned on.

No amount of hoping or wishing is going to give the H20s access to the Whole Home environment. Those boxes will have to be replaced with anything H2[1-4] or HR2x to have the associated TVs participate. The H25 is not compatible with your setup.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> You'll need to assign unique names to the DVRs and make sure sharing is turned on.


While this helps identify the DVRs in a WHDVR, it is not required. Without a name, the DVRs will display the last 6 digits of its RID as the name. But you would not know that..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

zebra said:


> I do not want to waste the bandwidth of my coax which carries OTA and DirecTV signal.


This is the sentence I don't understand: How would a DECA set up waste any bandwidth?
(It's much easier and there are fewer wires.)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> This is the sentence I don't understand: How would a DECA set up waste any bandwidth?
> (It's much easier and there are fewer wires.)


It "implies" OTA is diplexed onto the DirecTV SWiM cable, thus DECA would interfere with OTA.


----------



## zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks to ALL for the constructive support.
Here is what I learned.
There is no magic in setting up Whole House purely via Ethernet LAN without DECA. If the receivers are hardwired or WiFi connected to your home network they set the network up automatically after you make menu selections.
Than it becomes useful to give each receiver a SHORT name. The reason I stress 'short' is that the name will preceed recorded program description in the recorded menu.
Otherwise email via website DirecTV service department that you want unsupported Ethernet Whole House on all your DVR receivers for $3/month and give them your account number. I got email response within 15 minutes and was up and running..
Thanks ALL again.

My original question was caused by multiple messages on this forum reporting how hours were wasted while talking to service trying to turn on Whole House on Ethernet.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well done, and thanks for your followup!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## brewman63 (Nov 13, 2007)

Zebra,
What route did you use to e-mail the Whole Home DVR request? I tried yesterday using the instructions elsewhere on this forum but the options had changed.
I received a reply that it could not be activated by e-mail and I needed to call. I just don't need that aggravation


----------



## zebra (Nov 26, 2014)

I wrote to the address given elsewhere in the forum and I do not have it anymore. I received positive reply from the following address: [email protected]


----------



## brewman63 (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, thanks. I will try again.


----------

